# "Disaster Interoperability Response Experiment (DIRE) 2010"



## The Bread Guy (4 Oct 2010)

Mods:  since this dealt with non-mil agencies, I posted it here, but feel free to move if you see fit.

News release:


> From October 4 to 8, the Canadian Forces Aerospace Warfare Centre Air Force Experiment Centre (CFAWC AFEC), in conjunction with Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), lead a Disaster Interoperability Response Experiment (DIRE) aimed at advancing theintegration of communication systems, open source tools, and the adoption of technical standards to achieve better coordinated response between emergency response organizations during disasters.
> 
> This year’s experiment (DIRE 10), the first of a series expected to be held annually, is using Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) and tethered balloons (aerostats) to look at the advantages of employing existing equipment as part of a coordination system to provide better long-distance communications and imagery gathering during disaster response.
> 
> ...



Media advisory:


> On Wednesday, October 6, members of the media are invited to observe first hand a segment of the Disaster Interoperability Response Experiment (DIRE 10) conducted by the Canadian Forces Aerospace Warfare Centre Air Force Experiment Centre (CFAWC AFEC), in conjunction with Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC).
> 
> Aimed at advancing the integration of communication systems, open source tools, and the adoption of technical standards to achieve better coordinated response between emergency response organizations and the Canadian Forces (CF) during disasters, DIRE 10 is the first of a series of experiments expected to be held annually.
> 
> Conducted this year from October 4 to 8, DIRE 10 will be using Unmanned Aerial Vehicles (UAVs) and tethered balloons (aerostats) to look at the advantages of employing existing equipment as part of a coordination system to provide better long-distance communications and imagery gathering during disaster response ....


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2010)

"Conducted in the area between Connaught Range and Shirley’s Bay in Ottawa, DIRE 10 involves a variety of key governmental and non-governmental organizations (NGOs), such as: Ottawa Police, Fire and Paramedic Services, DRDC CFAWC AFEC team members, and other DND participants. NGOs, represented by the Canadian Red Cross, will be observing this year, but may participate in future experiments.":

On a similar topic, this is something that should concern us all. JEPP (Joint Emergency Preparedness Program) funds many important emergency preparedness initiatives.:
http://gcorriveau.wordpress.com/2010/09/29/public-safety-canada-reduces-jepp-funding-what/

http://gcorriveau.wordpress.com/2009/02/20/have-you-read-the-senate-report-on-emergency-management-in-canada-yet/


----------

